

Iran bans women from universities - denzil_correa
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/iran/9487761/Anger-as-Iran-bans-women-from-universities.html

======
boboblong
And how many women were taking their expensive, useful degrees, working for
perhaps a few years, and then essentially retiring to get married?

